# Need a noise recording app for thumps, thuds and electronic bass sounds.



## WhatInThe (Mar 20, 2021)

Currently looking for a noise recording app that will pick up and play back lower frequency sounds such as bass, thumps, thuds, rumbles etc. Trying to document a noisy neighbor. 

Tried an actual voice recorder and a voice recording app for a smart phone and it only picks voice with anything background as air. A sound detector which only gives reading does pick up the thumps, thuds etc but can't play back and if want copy have to pay.

It's more for environmental noise. I was thinking maybe a music recording app that's good at picking up bass? The tenant above the apartment  plays video games at volumes that vibrate walls, glasware and loose stuff. As they progress in game the sounds get louder. One night they did the samething for 5 hours!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 20, 2021)

Try going old school with a tape recorder.


----------



## Mike (Mar 21, 2021)

Ask your local council environment department,
they will have something suitable.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2021)

Try this!

It takes a little getting used to.

https://sound-effects.bbcrewind.co.uk/search

This may give you a few more ideas.

https://sound-effects.bbcrewind.co.uk/search


----------



## timoc (Mar 21, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> Currently looking for a noise recording app that will pick up and play back lower frequency sounds such as bass, thumps, thuds, rumbles etc. Trying to document a noisy neighbor.
> 
> Tried an actual voice recorder and a voice recording app for a smart phone and it only picks voice with anything background as air. A sound detector which only gives reading does pick up the thumps, thuds etc but can't play back and if want copy have to pay.
> 
> It's more for environmental noise. I was thinking maybe a music recording app that's good at picking up bass? The tenant above the apartment  plays video games at volumes that vibrate walls, glasware and loose stuff. As they progress in game the sounds get louder. One night they did the samething for 5 hours!


I'd pay a contracter to pump 200 tons of foam through the inconsiderate sod's letterbox.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try this!
> 
> It takes a little getting used to.
> 
> ...


I apologize, I didn't understand what you were trying to do.

So much for my reading comprehension!


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> I apologize, I didn't understand what you were trying to do.
> 
> So much for my reading comprehension!


Actually closer than you think. Some online say try to filter out other noises by getting an app where you adjust  the frequency range so those sound stick out more. Apparently some apps  you use a graph and can delete the line or frequency that's not needed.

The problem with a lot of these apps is you have to pay to store on cloud and/or share a particular recording.


----------

